# Kohlefaser - Erfahrungen?



## Nils Hitze (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi Folks, 

da ich demnächst ein bisschen basteln möchte wollte ich fragen
ob jemand Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitung von kohlefasern(Carbon)
und Laminierharzen hat. Also was es zu beachten gilt?

Gibt es evtl. bebilderte Tutorials im Netz?

Danke im Vorraus, 
Nils


----------



## hela (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
was willst du den basteln? Ein Fahrrad oder einen Hubschrauber?


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Oktober 2004)

Falls du ein Flugzeug bauen willst hab ich hier mal einen Link
http://www.dg-flugzeugbau.de/flugzeug-bauen-d.html 
Natürlich aus Kohlefaser.

Alternativ hab ich hier noch das hier gefunden
Käfertuning mit Kohlefaser

Ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei aber besser als garnichts.
Zumindest werd ich mich nach den zwei Links vieleicht auch mal ein wenig mit dem thema Carbon auseinandersetzen, kann man anscheinend mehr mit machen als ich dachte   

Mich würde aber mal interesieren was du vorhast zu basteln ?


----------



## Nils Hitze (11. Oktober 2004)

Danke vielmals für die bisherigen Links und Tips.

Nein ich hatte an was anderes gedacht aber das sage ich erst
wenn ich erste Bilder habe was beim fortgeschrittenen Zustand 
der Schwangerschaft meiner Frau noch ein bisschen dauern wird


----------

